
Scientists say most likely number of contactable alien civilisations is 36 - lohfu
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2020/jun/15/scientists-say-most-likely-number-of-contactable-alien-civilisations-is-36
======
doener
Harsh criticism of that study in German:

[https://www.spektrum.de/kolumne/planlos-durchs-
weltall/17444...](https://www.spektrum.de/kolumne/planlos-durchs-
weltall/1744458)

(Best translator for German/English:

[https://www.deepl.com/](https://www.deepl.com/)

------
coldtea
"Scientists pull number out of guestimating/their ass"

